# ~ Fighting right up until the end...



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How sad for you guys. I'm proud to hear you are helping them fight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_In reality....riding lesson barns actually dont make money hand over fist. First of all you have land taxes, equipment to upkeep, electricity (and water) bills, feed to buy, people to pay, horse related bills(vet/farrier/deworming)...the list goes on. That all has to come out of people boarding their horses at the barn, which is doesn't sound like because of the condition of it._

_Glad to hear you are trying to help them out, but how long is that fundraiser money going to last? If they are good coaches, they should be able to find another barn to coach at._


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> In reality....riding lesson barns actually dont make money hand over fist.


I understand this. This is probably our barns downfall, is that no one keeps their horses there - they only give lessons. We are the only 3 that pay for "boarding" a horse there (we are actually leasing a horse each), so we are paying for boarding and for lessons. Our one instructor is also a farrier, so that's another part of their income.

The other fancier barns have both a riding school system plus they are a boarding facility. The one barn keeps really really good horses there. :???:



VelvetsAB said:


> Glad to hear you are trying to help them out, but how long is that fundraiser money going to last?


I know that the fund raising isn't going to help feed all of the horses, etc. But at least it can help somewhere. We are letting our instructors choose what they want to do with the money, whether it be feeding a few of the horses or improving a part of the barn or even saving it somewhere for in case something happens.



VelvetsAB said:


> If they are good coaches, they should be able to find another barn to coach at.


Hmm...my mom also mentioned this as well, that if they could go give lessons at other places or even private lessons or something like that. I've actually told myself that if they do close down and have to sell all of the horses, I'm going to buy Night Heat (the horse I'm leasing) move her to a boarding stable close to my home and then hire out one of my instructors twice a week to train me. At least that way I will still get their training and will also be helping them a little as well.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I totally understand you. Our barn isn't fancy our horses aren't amazing bout our coaches are awsome aswell as the BO. The place i am at is amazing its like another family i would be heartbroken if theyt had to close


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

We are going to keep trying! We cant let them, lol if they try sell any of the horses, we should sit in the driveway and protest!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's admirable that you want to help, but realistically how long do you think your fundraising and dribbles here and there will keep them afloat?

Expenses are ongoing for a lesson barn, and it seems to me that these people just don't have the income to continue.

As long as they're willing to keep you on, wherever they go, what's the big deal about a bunch of buildings? _ People_ make a place enjoyable, not the actual buildings.

If they have to sell their horses, they have to sell them. Being youngsters, you don't understand that sometimes income doesn't cover expenses, and hard choices have to be made.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

You should be much more concerned about feeding the horses than anything else


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> As long as they're willing to keep you on, wherever they go, what's the big deal about a bunch of buildings? People make a place enjoyable, not the actual buildings.
> 
> If they have to sell their horses, they have to sell them. Being youngsters, you don't understand that sometimes income doesn't cover expenses, and hard choices have to be made.


This is absolutely true, but it will never be the same if they have to move to another place and sell more than half the horses, if not all of them. And yes, even as youngsters we do understand this, and being youngsters it's even worse because there's nothing we can really do about it, simply because of the fact that we are children...but in our own way we are trying to help, and yes, I know these little fundraisers aren't going to help much, but it's something ain't it?

If they do close down, life can easily go on for us (although I'd hate not riding there anymore), but life will be very different for our instructors. Life for them will be difficult then, because they have a 1 year old son and and will only be living on the money that our one instructor gets from doing farrier work. That's the reality of the situation, and we understand that. That is why we are trying so hard to help raise some money for them, so at least it will help SOMEHOW.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

And as I said, that's admirable. 

However, do you plan to fundraise indefinitely? My guess is no. You have your schoolwork and other things in life to deal with. 

You really don't have any idea what the costs are associated with keeping a place running. Just paying for a home is expensive enough. Add in the cost of trying to keep horses and a barn on top of that, and your donations are only putting off the inevitable. 

If your instructors can't or won't find other employment, it's not really up to you children to 'save' them. I'm surprised they'd even condone such a thing. Are they even aware you're trying to do this?

They're adults; they made their own decisions about what they wanted to do in life. If it's come back to bite them in the tushies, that's life and they're learning a hard lesson.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

We have only held one camp so far, and have raised a fair amount from it, probably enough to help feed 3 horses for one month. I know, it's not a lot, but we tried somehow and that's what's important to us. We still have to give them the money, which we are going to do as soon as we all get together again to give it to them (the other girl is taking a riding break due to injury, so she hasn't been with us to riding lately).

I know that it's their problem and that they have to deal with the consequences, but that doesn't change the fact that we still care about them and that it still hurts us to see them in this situation. :sad:


----------



## RoyalRed (Nov 27, 2010)

I know excactly what your going through!!the excact same thing happened to me nd my friend except we had no choice but to leave (something wrong with yard owners lease contract,but no notice was given,(although we didnt know what happened behind the scenes!) nd tracter was pulled up against gate so no one could get in :L finally we got in and saved the horses!!)i moved yards last march and i wish that the yard i was in was still up and running!!the old yards owner who leased the yard has set up a new yard but its not the same!!but the worst thing is is that the people who drove us out of the yard are getting away with it and now have a yard of their own on the same premises!!

Sorry i had a bit of a rant but the main point is that i no excactly what your going through!!good luck!!


----------

